# Procraftination



## SB2015

I am having an enforced rest due to illness, so using the time to potter around and get some projects finished off.  Very pleased with my sketchbook/journal that combines my handwoven fabric cover, Folded Secrets pockets for things we will gather on our travels, and the bookbinding skills that I have used before.  Ready now for our forthcoming holidays.


----------



## AndBreathe

That really is lovely, @SB2015 .  I hope you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Carolg

I have started a wee baby Aran cardi, bright red for my son,s work friends. Will keep me out of mischief I think


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 9606
> View attachment 9608
> View attachment 9607
> I am having an enforced rest due to illness, so using the time to potter around and get some projects finished off.  Very pleased with my sketchbook/journal that combines my handwoven fabric cover, Folded Secrets pockets for things we will gather on our travels, and the bookbinding skills that I have used before.  Ready now for our forthcoming holidays.


Ooh that’s fab! I am so uncrafty. I have craft envy when I see things like this.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Looks lovely and a great idea.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow SB2015 that is amazing, good for you. Sending love and good wishes for a speedy recovery. Hope you feel better very soon x
 
WL


----------



## SB2015

What has anyone else made.  Photos welcome.


----------



## eggyg

You really don’t want to see the tank top I knit in 1982! I stitched up the armholes! Or the Santa Claus I knitted for daughter number one’s first Christmas. He had anorexia!


----------



## Grannylorraine

You are very clever.  I love hand crafted things.  I am supposed to be crocheting my daughter a rainbow blanket for her baby that is due next week, but it has ground to a halt as for some reason I don't like knitting or crocheting when it is hot.


----------



## Bloden

How lovely, SB.  Hope you’re feeling better asap.


----------



## Robin

There was a time when I always had a bit of knitting or embroidery on the go, but I've got out of the habit. I made some curtains earlier in the year, and a winter skirt, which I finally finished just before the weather turned hot....
I'm currently waiting for a remnant I bought on line to arrive so I can make some cushion covers to brighten up the study, I just painted the walls light grey, which looks nice and calming, but it now needs something to cheer it up!
I hope you're feeling better, SB.


----------



## Bloden

Same here, Robin.  I always used to have some little “evening sofa project” (cos that’s when and where I’d do it) on the go. I find TV so boring these days, I need something creative to make me sit still and relax.

Hope you’re on the mend SB.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Still not finished the crochet poncho (remember ponchos?) I started for my small daughter in the early seventies!  Not much point now she is 47 ........


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

And I thought I was slow when I took 7 years to knit a jumper!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I don't think I posted this on the original Procraftination thread before Photobucket started holding everyone's photos to ransom - this is the card I made for my Mum's 90th birthday this March.  As well as being a proper card (in that the whole thing opens so I could write a greeting inside), the door of the shed on the front also opens and closes.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> You really don’t want to see the tank top I knit in 1982! I stitched up the armholes! Or the Santa Claus I knitted for daughter number one’s first Christmas. He had anorexia!


Yes we do!!


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> Same here, Robin.  I always used to have some little “evening sofa project” (cos that’s when and where I’d do it) on the go. I find TV so boring these days, I need something creative to make me sit still and relax.
> 
> Hope you’re on the mend SB.


Thanks Bloden.  Tests show liver is recovered and my basal rates are back to normal, which is a good indicator for me.

How about starting a new sofa project.  I have a pair of fingerless gloves which I started over a year ago.  I plan to take it away with me on holiday in the hopes that they will be ready for next winter.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> There was a time when I always had a bit of knitting or embroidery on the go, but I've got out of the habit. I made some curtains earlier in the year, and a winter skirt, which I finally finished just before the weather turned hot....
> I'm currently waiting for a remnant I bought on line to arrive so I can make some cushion covers to brighten up the study, I just painted the walls light grey, which looks nice and calming, but it now needs something to cheer it up!
> I hope you're feeling better, SB.


Thanks Robin.  I had missed all the posts in this thread.
Definitely feeling better.  Did Pilates for the first time in ages today.  
Managed one hour and then gave in.

I look forward to seeing your photos of the cushion.


----------



## SB2015

silentsquirrel said:


> Still not finished the crochet poncho (remember ponchos?) I started for my small daughter in the early seventies!  Not much point now she is 47 ........


What else could it become now?


----------



## SB2015

Carolg said:


> I have started a wee baby Aran cardi, bright red for my son,s work friends. Will keep me out of mischief I think


I look forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## SB2015

AndBreathe said:


> That really is lovely, @SB2015 .  I hope you'll be feeling better soon.


Thank you.
I have surfaced now and back to my weaving, working on a blanket for a friend’s wedding, which was last year!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Glad you're feeling better, @SB2015 and that you have the test results to prove it


----------



## SB2015

Another product of enforced rest over the past weeks.
I am trying to make a completed item each month rather than just spending time designing and sampling!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

That is often my problem, @SB2015 - I spend a lot of time designing cards and buying new materials for them, and not enough time actually making the cards   I keep intending to make a new design every month, but life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

TheClockworkDodo said:


> That is often my problem, @SB2015 - I spend a lot of time designing cards and buying new materials for them, and not enough time actually making the cards   I keep intending to make a new design every month, but life keeps getting in the way.


Are you my twin by any chance?


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Robin.  I had missed all the posts in this thread.
> Definitely feeling better.  Did Pilates for the first time in ages today.
> Managed one hour and then gave in.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your photos of the cushion.


Glad you're on the mend. 
Here's a photo of the cushion cover, and the chair-bed cover which is cheating at the moment, because I haven't hemmed the bottom yet, so I just tucked it under out of the way for the photo.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Glad you're on the mend.
> Here's a photo of the cushion cover, and the chair-bed cover which is cheating at the moment, because I haven't hemmed the bottom yet, so I just tucked it under out of the way for the photo.
> View attachment 9679


I like the fabric and excellent design of covers @Robin 

My new case for test kit and stuff is complete using your old case for lining, zip etc.
I am hoping that this one will last a bit longer than my old one as I wove a much tighter fabric.
For any weavers it is based on some samples I did when on a course with Margo Selby.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> My new case for test kit and stuff is complete using your old case for lining, zip etc.


That looks lovely, SB. I'm glad my redundant case had a use.


----------



## SB2015

Another courseof two days of silver work.
We all made a ring to learn the skills needed, but I wear the same rings all the time, so I turned mine into a pendant, then I made a clip for my pump pouch, and finally in the last hour I had a go at reticulation (melt the silver and see what happens!!

A very enjoyable two days.  I know no one else will see my pump clip but I know it is there.


----------



## Janey5

Lovely makes here - you've all inspired me.  Time for me to pick up the needles and wool again which have sat languishing at the back of my sofa for quite some time


----------



## KARNAK

Hope you are feeling better, take care.


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> Hope you are feeling better, take care.


Thanks Karnak.


----------



## SB2015

Another lovely couple of days on a course.  This time making shaker boxes. 
A lovely group of people in the course, delicious lunch (with levels sort of in range most of the day,
And three boxes to show for it.  Next time the next two sizes up.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

What a fabulous thread! I love this. (how come nobody told me) 
SB you are so versatile. That is amazing to me. I've done embroidery all my life (since age of 7- my first embroidery is framed and hanging in my fathers' home). Here is my meagre offering: Christmas cards that were donated to a stall at the Christmas lights-on. They are only coloured pencil, not embroidered, but kept me busy while they were remodelling the kitchen for the last two weeks.
I've changed it to my Avatar.


----------



## SB2015

SadhbhFiadh said:


> What a fabulous thread! I love this. (how come nobody told me)
> SB you are so versatile. That is amazing to me. I've done embroidery all my life (since age of 7- my first embroidery is framed and hanging in my fathers' home). Here is my meagre offering: Christmas cards that were donated to a stall at the Christmas lights-on. They are only coloured pencil, not embroidered, but kept me busy while they were remodelling the kitchen for the last two weeks.
> I've changed it to my Avatar.


How about less of the ‘only coloured pencil’.  That is a beautiful design for a card and so skilfully done.
When you are next at your Dad’s any chance of a photo of your first embroidery?


----------



## Bloden

I’d forgotten about this thread! You’re really talented, SB.  And you’ve  inspired me to try some of the courses dotted around my local town on posters.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

SB2015 said:


> How about less of the ‘only coloured pencil’.  That is a beautiful design for a card and so skilfully done.
> When you are next at your Dad’s any chance of a photo of your first embroidery?



Thanks for that! It isn't my design, _just_ my pencils. But I'll get my father to email a picture of the embroidery!


----------



## Carolg

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Bloden.  Tests show liver is recovered and my basal rates are back to normal, which is a good indicator for me.
> 
> How about starting a new sofa project.  I have a pair of fingerless gloves which I started over a year ago.  I plan to take it away with me on holiday in the hopes that they will be ready for next winter.


Hi. I have a sock on 4 pins I started when I first went to knitting group in jan 2013. Turned heel but never went back to it. Only one of my ufo’s


----------



## SB2015

Carolg said:


> Hi. I have a sock on 4 pins I started when I first went to knitting group in jan 2013. Turned heel but never went back to it. Only one of my ufo’s


I switched to knitting both socks at the same time on two circular needles. When finished they go straight on my feet. Have a look at Toe Up Socks for Everyone.


----------



## SB2015

Time to make things again.  So here is the new bag I made for knitting tow socks at the same time in two circular needles.  The divide keeps the two balls needed separate and the two active yarns go into their own clip.  Then as the yarns get twisted whilst knitting I just need to turn the bag to untwist, rather than dealing with the usual spaghetti.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

That's clever, @SB2015 - and it looks good too!  I must get on and make my drawstring bags for my test kit, I've got the material, I just haven't had much time for crafting lately.  They won't be as interesting as your bag though, I've got plain green for the big one and plain red for the small ones.


----------



## SB2015

And today it was dyeing a skein of yarn ready to make a warp to weave a scarf.


----------



## SB2015

Another project finished. Trying to do at least one each month.

This time a rag rug made using an old pair of curtains, and recycled cushion covers for the weft (across the loom).  The warp is cotton that I dyed a mix of two greys, and used this to create the grid design which is based on The Fibonacci numbers.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 11020
> Another project finished. Trying to do at least one each month.
> 
> This time a rag rug made using an old pair of curtains, and recycled cushion covers for the weft (across the loom).  The warp is cotton that I dyed a mix of two greys, and used this to create the grid design which is based on The Fibonacci numbers.


Lovely! Trust you to do a Mathematical rug!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Lovely! Trust you to do a Mathematical rug!


Fibonacci gets into most of the things I make!!


----------



## SB2015

Another course!!

One of the most exhausting that I have ever done.  Weaving and securing each wire in the base of the riddle took over 9 hours, with a lot of expletives thrown in!!!  I won’t be repeating this one, and anyway we were told that these hand made sieves and riddles will last a good thirty years and more.

I am delighted with the outcome and will have to just admire them before 
we start making them messy with mud in the garden.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SB2015 said:


> Another course!!
> 
> One of the most exhausting that I have ever done.  Weaving and securing each wire in the base of the riddle took over 9 hours, with a lot of expletives thrown in!!!  I won’t be repeating this one, and anyway we were told that these hand made sieves and riddles will last a good thirty years and more.
> 
> I am delighted with the outcome and will have to just admire them before
> we start making them messy with mud in the garden.


Very clever.  When you have finished messing about with the mud in your garden feel free to come visit me in Essex and mess about with mine.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Wow, they look very impressive, @SB2015


----------



## Bloden

Wow, they look great! How are your fingers?!


----------



## SB2015

Now we are making a cushion for leader of our band who is leaving.
We have each taken a tune that we play and done a square to represent it.

Spot the tune (the notes are for the lower part so may not be obvious)


----------



## Drummer

The local Scrapstore has lots of cones of cotton thread, so I am combining them and doing some knitting - I will try to work out how to put up a photo when I am a bit further on with it - at the moment I have got a lovely soft blue grey from 6 strands of blue and six of pale violet.
The Scrapstores take any materials which might otherwise end up in landfill and sell it off very cheaply - £7 for a big black bin bag full.


----------



## SB2015

Drummer said:


> The local Scrapstore has lots of cones of cotton thread, so I am combining them and doing some knitting - I will try to work out how to put up a photo when I am a bit further on with it - at the moment I have got a lovely soft blue grey from 6 strands of blue and six of pale violet.
> The Scrapstores take any materials which might otherwise end up in landfill and sell it off very cheaply - £7 for a big black bin bag full.


I have used the Scrap Store before.  Such a good idea.  However I would say I am definitely StABLE (Stash Already Beyond Life Expectancy) so trying to avoid adding to my clutter.  

I look forward to seeing what you have done.


----------



## SB2015

Another little project.
I love making a journal in preparation for our travels, and like to try a different design each time.
This one is based on four sections for the different cities we will visit in USA.  
Spot the colour combinations.


----------



## Grannylorraine

You are very clever.


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> You are very clever.


Thanks Lorraine
I just enjoy making stuff, and whilst most of the time I weave I like to dabble in other stuff too.


----------



## Sharron1

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 12219 View attachment 12219
> Another little project.
> I love making a journal in preparation for our travels, and like to try a different design each time.
> This one is based on four sections for the different cities we will visit in USA.
> Spot the colour combinations.
> View attachment 12221 View attachment 12220


They look absolutely beautiful . I am hopeless at any craft work I appreciate just how satisfying it must be


----------



## Drummer

The knitting is going well.


----------



## SB2015

Drummer said:


> The knitting is going well.


I like the colours.
What will it be?


----------



## Drummer

Just a simple top - I've got 300 stitches on a no 10 circular needle (I still use the old sizes) to knit up to the armholes, then I'll do the sleeves on four needles and join them in to knit a yoke, probably with fancy raglan lines as a bit of a feature.


----------



## SB2015

Circular needles are great, taking the weight of the piece off your hands, and NO SEWING UP.
I look forward to seeing the finished piece.

I still have a few UFOs, one of which only requires sewing up!!


----------



## SB2015

Ps
My Oh has just asked whether you play the drums. 
Never thought to ask that.
I play steel drums.


----------



## Drummer

Oh - yes, I play drums, started off with one for the morris dancing but I now have a side, a snare, a djembe, a bodhran and a frame.
I also make books - the main one being my collection of folk songs, hand written.


----------



## SB2015

I have only ever played the djembe apart from steel drums.

I attended the singing, drumming and dancing festival called Doris on the Blackdown Hills in Somerset.  A fabulous week of fun and laughter, with the bonus of giong home, rather late (or early depending on how you view it) to my own bed, and getting some sleep, in preference to camping.  So good to be in a field full of people drumming at the start of each day.


----------



## SB2015

Ps

I had a book of my Mum’s collection of folk songs, which I passed on to a collector Yvette Stallens, who I knew through singing.


----------



## Bloden

Stunning work as usual @SB2015. Hope you have a fab trip. When u off?


----------



## Bloden

Hee hee, I’ve always wanted a pair of these super-size needles. Picked these up at Narberth wool show last Sat. Very physical to knit with, mind. Needed a snack afterwards LOL.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> View attachment 12436 Hee hee, I’ve always wanted a pair of these super-size needles. Picked these up at Narberth wool show last Sat. Very physical to knit with, mind. Needed a snack afterwards LOL.


Now that looks like fun.
Nice way to use up remnants of fabrics.  
What will you be making?

Someone at a craft fair had people knitting squares using rags, and these were then stitched together.  
A quick way of doing a patchwork, and looked fun.


----------



## Bloden

It’s going to be a cushion cover - I’ll back it with a piece of plain fabric. 

It’s very messy cos the fabric keeps on shedding little bits of yellow everywhere, but a lot of fun.

And once I find some cheap t-shirt strips, I’ll make a rug for my office.


----------



## SB2015

I did some strips of T-shirt a while ago and then did not use them.  Shall I bring them in January?
If they are not the right colour you can always overdue.


----------



## Bloden

That’d be great, if it isn’t too much to carry. As for colour, from what I’ve seen you have impeccable taste!


----------



## SB2015

Just made a new pouch for my pump.  Posh Margo Selby fabric reusing my silver hook.
So much more comfortable than stuffing the pump in side strap.

I have gone for a more flexible design of pouch than last time enabling
easy access to pump without unclipping, ready for possible change of pump.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> View attachment 12436 Hee hee, I’ve always wanted a pair of these super-size needles. Picked these up at Narberth wool show last Sat. Very physical to knit with, mind. Needed a snack afterwards LOL.


How are the cushion covers coming on?


----------



## Bloden

V pretty fabric @SB2015! Shame it’s hidden under your clothing.

The t-shirt strip knitting is hard-going. I’ve already ditched the BIG needles cos they were trashing my (already trashed) finger tips. I need to go back to the drawing board. In the meantime, I’m being very daring and trying out knitting an actual garment - a jumper! Watch this space...


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> V pretty fabric @SB2015! Shame it’s hidden under your clothing.
> 
> Another course.  More Secret Folds books.
> Very enjoyable and it has given me new ideas for my next travel journal.


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> V pretty fabric @SB2015! Shame it’s hidden under your clothing.
> 
> The t-shirt strip knitting is hard-going. I’ve already ditched the BIG needles cos they were trashing my (already trashed) finger tips. I need to go back to the drawing board. In the meantime, I’m being very daring and trying out knitting an actual garment - a jumper! Watch this space...



You could try weaving your T-shirt strips.
It would be easy on a peg loom, which I could lend you.
I have also seen examples where people have woven in beach finds and made a wall hanging.
The good (reusing t shirts) and the bad (beach detritus). 
I feel an art piece developing there.


----------



## Bloden

SB2015 said:


> You could try weaving your T-shirt strips.
> It would be easy on a peg loom, which I could lend you.
> I have also seen examples where people have woven in beach finds and made a wall hanging.
> The good (reusing t shirts) and the bad (beach detritus).
> I feel an art piece developing there.


All great ideas @SB2015. How big is a peg loom?


----------



## SB2015

A bit of wood about 1.5m with some pegs you can put in, so you can work to any width up to that.


----------



## Bloden

Not too big then. Once the downstairs bathroom is finished, there’ll be more room to move / breathe / think LOL. The lounge is full of boxes still...watch this (messy) space!


----------



## Grannylorraine

I really need to get back to some of my crafts as at the moment decorating cakes is the only one I am doing.  But you guys have given me an idea to take crotchet to work to do at lunchtimes, as we recently moved offices and all my friends I used to go walking with got moved in one direction and me to an office on a manufacturing site, with no where to walk, no shops literally nothing to do other than sit and read at lunchtimes, but that makes me sleepy, but reading this thread has just made me see take in some crafts to do.


----------



## Bloden

Looking forward to seeing your work @Grannylorraine.


----------



## SB2015

A Ruby Wedding anniversary present for some dear friends.

The pages spell out Happy Ruby Wedding Anniversary.
Really enjoyed coming up with the plan and it has taken two days to make it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift @SB2015


----------



## trophywench

How lovely!


----------



## Stitch147

I've recently got into rock painting. I'm not very artistic but pleased with my efforts so far. Some I'll keep some I'll hide for others to find.


----------



## Bloden

Fantastic! I love the one-eyed green rock @Stitch147!


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Fantastic! I love the one-eyed green rock @Stitch147!


It's based on Mike Wizowski from Monsters Inc but I couldn't get the green right.


----------



## SB2015

The rocks are great @Stitch147 
I like the caravan.


----------



## Stitch147

Latest painted rock.


----------



## Ditto

Lovely! I luv that film.


----------



## Stitch147

Done some more rock painting. I'm not great at drawing, but there are some great tutorials on Facebook that are easy to follow.


----------



## SB2015

Keep them coming @Stitch147 .
Are they all around your garden?  Do we get a tour at the next virtual meet up?


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> Keep them coming @Stitch147 .
> Are they all around your garden?  Do we get a tour at the next virtual meet up?


Some I keep and some I hide for others to find.


----------



## SB2015

Very pleased with my Xmas wreath for the door.
Not doing a table decoration this time (which would look very similar)


----------



## Ditto

That's really nice.


----------



## Bloden

Very nice!


----------



## trophywench

Lovely!

We had a long nail permanently sticking out of our front window frame for the annual wreath, it got painted black (same colour as the front and garage doors) whenever we painted the front.  Source of annoyance to me, ruddy plastic frames. LOL


----------



## Stitch147

That's lovely. I done our wreath a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> Very pleased with my Xmas wreath for the door.
> Not doing a table decoration this time (which would look very similar)
> View attachment 15772


I see a hidden Mickey!


----------



## Bloden

I made a hat! The hat I wear on my morning walk is very Benny-from-Crossroads - this one is an eNORmous improvement.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> I made a hat! The hat I wear on my morning walk is very Benny-from-Crossroads - this one is an eNORmous improvement.
> 
> View attachment 16015


Ooh, lovely! It’s more advanced than mine! (stupid comment, it’s so advanced it’s finished!) I got so fed up with the wet weather the other day, I dug out some wool and needles and started one. It makes a change from making masks, which I seem to have been doing non-stop for the entire family since they became a requirement.
 My current hat is an elderly fleece beanie style, but everyone seems to be wearing ones with giant pom-poms on the top, so I thought maybe I should get up to date. I used to knit a lot, but haven’t done any for years, I was toying with the idea of cabling, but decided just do do plain rib in the end. No doubt half way through, the weather will perk up, I’ll be out gardening, and it'll never get finished!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

My latest craft project is to make a back pack from an old dress that was given to me by my best friend. My friend is no longer with us  and is missed terribly. The dress no longer fits me. I used part of it to make a pinny for my eldest girl for Christmas and am enjoying making this for myself. I can carry a part of her around on my adventures!


----------



## Bloden

Pompoms are soooo yesterday @Robin IMHO LOL  but the hat looked like it was missing something, so I added one (gawd, they’re a pain to make). Ignore the garden, finish the beanie!

Lovely colours @Iwillgetthere. Very summery.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Even if you don't finish it until next winter you'll be doing better than I would, @Robin - I knitted a jumper once and it took me 7 years (decided after that that knitting was not for me!)!


----------



## Robin

It’s coming along slowly, but I keep getting distracted by other stuff. I decided to put some cabling in, I haven’t done any for years, and had to watch a Youtube refresher course!


----------



## SB2015

Bloden said:


> I made a hat! The hat I wear on my morning walk is very Benny-from-Crossroads - this one is an eNORmous improvement.
> 
> View attachment 16015


Love the hat Bloden and especially the colours.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> It’s coming along slowly, but I keep getting distracted by other stuff. I decided to put some cabling in, I haven’t done any for years, and had to watch a Youtube refresher course!
> View attachment 16058


That looks like good progress Robin and in such small needles.


----------



## SB2015

I did a weaving course (online) last weekend on Brocade.
It inspired me to weave this for a friend who is a cat lover.


----------



## Bloden

Not a single mistake @Robin by the looks. I’m always getting distracted and messing up. Lovely colour.  

The tails are a great addition @SB2015.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> Not a single mistake @Robin by the looks. I’m always getting distracted and messing up. Lovely colour.
> 
> The tails are a great addition @SB2015.


I knitted an Arran sweater once, and didn’t notice I'd messed up one of the twists near the bottom until I was nearly at the top, so I left it thinking, nobody’s ever going to spot it. And they didn’t, but I knew it was there, and it used to stand out like a sore thumb for me.


----------



## SB2015

I knitted a fair Isle jumper diagonally.  It was not a good outcome and was more appropriate for a child.  I could hardly get it over one arm.  It did raise quite a bit as I put into a charity auction!!!  Now I know why they say to do a sample square!!!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I knitted an Arran sweater once, and didn’t notice I'd messed up one of the twists near the bottom until I was nearly at the top, so I left it thinking, nobody’s ever going to spot it. And they didn’t, but I knew it was there, and it used to stand out like a sore thumb for me.


That’s exactly how I feel, even if the mistake is invisible! Hahaha, perfectionism sucks.


----------



## trophywench

I adore knitting on 4 pins or eg cabling and don't have any prob with fair isle either cos I knit looser than many anyway.  Any jumpers you want the stitches picked up around the neck or armhole, I'm your woman.  Sister's boyfriend had 4 brothers so his mom used to knit them all the same jumper, and my sister's tension was the same as Mrs E and our mom's, so Gill would be knitting fronts while his mom did the backs, then I'd get em one at a time to do the necks.  Lovely doing the youngest one's, just boring after I'd done the next two .... these were round necks, so you cast off by knitting into the first row as you go.  Can't afford to cast off tight anyway if you need to pick the stitches up.

What I always loathed though - is sewing up.


----------



## eggyg

I don’t participate in this thread as it is well documented I’m blooming useless at “ craft”. Can’t  knit, sew, weave or any other things like that. Can’t draw or paint. Can’t make things, like cards etc. So when my eldest daughter on her last phone call said she thought I sounded fed up and bored she suggested I did something crafty! Has she really known me for almost 37 years?  That cheered me up no end. I am very envious of all you clever people but I’m too long in the tooth, and impatient, to even begin to learn “ craft”. Keep it up though as I love looking at all your creations.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I haven't painted for a zillion years and I have never been great at it but I was given some acrylic paints and stuff so I had a go at a miniature painting after watching a Youtube.

It was supposed to be a starry night but I think it turned out a snowy night instead.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I haven't painted for a zillion years and I have never been great at it but I was given some acrylic paints and stuff so I had a go at a miniature painting after watching a Youtube.
> 
> It was supposed to be a starry night but I think it turned out a snowy night instead.
> 
> View attachment 16066


It's lovely!
I've spent a good whilely watching Bob Ross and his 'joy of painting' in the past year and even had a go but managed nothing as lovely as this!


----------



## Robin

trophywench said:


> What I always loathed though - is sewing up.


I’m completely with you there! Loathsome task!


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I’m completely with you there! Loathsome task!


I like the sewing up cos it means I’ve finally reached the stage where I can’t drop or fluff any stitches.  

That’s beautiful @NotWorriedAtAll. You’ve captured that feeling (I get, anyway) that the night sky is a big dome. Amazing.


----------



## SB2015

I have two ‘jumpers’ in my UFO box and all that needs to happen is the sewing up and doing the stitches round the  neck line.  If only you lived closer @Bloden.


----------



## SB2015

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I haven't painted for a zillion years and I have never been great at it but I was given some acrylic paints and stuff so I had a go at a miniature painting after watching a Youtube.
> 
> It was supposed to be a starry night but I think it turned out a snowy night instead.
> 
> View attachment 16066


It looks like the Aurora  Borealis to me.
Fabulous @NotWorriedAtAll


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

SB2015 said:


> It looks like the Aurora  Borealis to me.
> Fabulous @NotWorriedAtAll





Bloden said:


> That’s beautiful @NotWorriedAtAll. You’ve captured that feeling (I get, anyway) that the night sky is a big dome. Amazing.





Iwillgetthere said:


> It's lovely!
> I've spent a good while watching Bob Ross and his 'joy of painting' in the past year and even had a go but managed nothing as lovely as this!


Thanks everyone. You are all very encouraging. x


----------



## Robin

Finished! And before the cold weather's over! Decided it did need a ridiculous pom-pom to finish it off.


----------



## SB2015

Nothing rediculous about the Pom Pom.  A bobble hat isn’t complete without one.
Enjoy wearing your own creation although if it is a power walk this afternoon you might be too hot.  That looks like a very cosy hat.


----------



## Bloden

Wow, that’s really nice...the colour, the (daft) pompom, and it looks very warm - perfect!


----------



## SB2015

I recently did a course on weaving brocade.
We designed our own motifs to develop, and I had not thought about how appropriate this one seems to be for Diabetes


A fabulous course with potential for loads of development.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

SB2015 said:


> I recently did a course on weaving brocade.
> We designed our own motifs to develop, and I had not thought about how appropriate this one seems to be for Diabetes
> View attachment 16547
> 
> A fabulous course with potential for loads of development.


That is lovely.  Very satisfying to look at.


----------



## Stitch147

Looks great.


----------



## Bloden

The diabetes roller coaster in brocade, fab!


----------



## Leadinglights

As you can probably see from my picture I make stained glass items. It has kept me occupied during lockdown but I now have so much stuff awaiting the start of some craft markets. 
I get so much pleasure from making things, mostly suncatchers, mirrors and panels for windows and doors as well as tiffany style lamps.


----------



## SB2015

Leadinglights said:


> As you can probably see from my picture I make stained glass items. It has kept me occupied during lockdown but I now have so much stuff awaiting the start of some craft markets.
> I get so much pleasure from making things, mostly suncatchers, mirrors and panels for windows and doors as well as tiffany style lamps.


That looks fabulous.  It has definitely been good to have creative skills through the past year.  I know other people who are selling their work have found that with the increase of online activity they have sold so much more.


----------



## Robin

While the weeds grew in the rain, I started making some shopping bags that will fit into the bag holder I’ve got in the car that prevents the shopping distributing itself all over the boot the way home.
Then I saw Sewing bee the other week where they were making stuff out of recycled clothing, and I realised what I was using for the drawstrings. Old parachute cords! Inherited from my mother. During and after the war when clothing was on coupons and often couldn’t be found anyway, my mother acquired an army surplus silk parachute (yes, they really did make them out of silk before nylon was a thing). She and her family made all their undies out of it, and there was enough left that when I was in my twenties and needed a slip to line a dress, I used some of it. I had to join a few pieces, but it had a lovely soft feel under my evening dress. I could never have bought anything so luxurious feeling. 
So all I’ve got left now is the parachute cords, also pure silk! A touch of luxury for my hands when heaving the bags into the car, and I know they’ll be strong!

Meanwhile, the weeds are waist high in the garden..


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> While the weeds grew in the rain, I started making some shopping bags that will fit into the bag holder I’ve got in the car that prevents the shopping distributing itself all over the boot the way home.
> Then I saw Sewing bee the other week where they were making stuff out of recycled clothing, and I realised what I was using for the drawstrings. Old parachute cords! Inherited from my mother. During and after the war when clothing was on coupons and often couldn’t be found anyway, my mother acquired an army surplus silk parachute (yes, they really did make them out of silk before nylon was a thing). She and her family made all their undies out of it, and there was enough left that when I was in my twenties and needed a slip to line a dress, I used some of it. I had to join a few pieces, but it had a lovely soft feel under my evening dress. I could never have bought anything so luxurious feeling.
> So all I’ve got left now is the parachute cords, also pure silk! A touch of luxury for my hands when heaving the bags into the car, and I know they’ll be strong!
> View attachment 17188
> Meanwhile, the weeds are waist high in the garden..


It is so good to hear that the last scarps of the parachute have been put to good use.
what a fabulous tale.

I was very worried that after the first day Raf was going to be eliminated.
somgood his second day resulted in the garment of the week.
Damien still really annoys me, but he sirvives.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> It is so good to hear that the last scarps of the parachute have been put to good use.
> what a fabulous tale.
> 
> I was very worried that after the first day Raf was going to be eliminated.
> somgood his second day resulted in the garment of the week.
> Damien still really annoys me, but he sirvives.


Oh yes, Damien annoys me too, but then he suddenly produces a beautifully tailored dress!


----------



## eggyg

I quite like Damien even if he lacks finesse at times. Serena is bound to win, she is very precise. Farie always seems to pull it out of the bag at the last minute. My favourite though is Rafe. He is a true artist I think. I just watch Sewing Bee in awe. Mr Eggy even mentioned about getting my 40 year old sewing machine fixed, it seized up years ago. But I declined, my skills, the few I had, haven’t improved since I got it!


----------



## SB2015

Rafe was far too close to going out this week, but the second day saved him. 
That dress was absolutely stunning.
Serena quietly gets on with things and produces beautiful outfits.


----------



## SB2015

My latest project on the loom.
Making a wedding gift of a cushion with the couples name spelt out in morse code (in black and white) alongside a mix of grey and burgundy hand spun yarn from their favourite holiday destination.  I get such pleasure from designing something very individual for friends.


----------



## freesia

Ooooh, just found this thread. I taught myself how to crochet (badly!) during lockdown. I've made a few scarves for people and am in the middle of a blanket. I'm not very good but it is relaxing. The photos of what you are all making is inspiring. They are lovely!


----------



## SB2015

freesia said:


> Ooooh, just found this thread. I taught myself how to crochet (badly!) during lockdown. I've made a few scarves for people and am in the middle of a blanket. I'm not very good but it is relaxing. The photos of what you are all making is inspiring. They are lovely!


Any photos Freesia?

I look forward to seeing the blanket.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

freesia said:


> Ooooh, just found this thread. I taught myself how to crochet (badly!) during lockdown. I've made a few scarves for people and am in the middle of a blanket. I'm not very good but it is relaxing. The photos of what you are all making is inspiring. They are lovely!


You might like this thread too, @freesia - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/procraftination.61370/ - it's the previous Procraftination thread, this one is part 2!


----------



## freesia

TheClockworkDodo said:


> You might like this thread too, @freesia - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/procraftination.61370/ - it's the previous Procraftination thread, this one is part 2!


Thank you! I've just had a look. There are lots of beautiful things on there.


----------



## coocoohibi

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I don't think I posted this on the original Procraftination thread before Photobucket started holding everyone's photos to ransom - this is the card I made for my Mum's 90th birthday this March.  As well as being a proper card (in that the whole thing opens so I could write a greeting inside), the door of the shed on the front also opens and closes.
> 
> View attachment 9671
> 
> View attachment 9672
> 
> View attachment 9673


This is a lovely card!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Thank you, @coocoohibi


----------



## coocoohibi

Trying to put some paintings on, but not having much luck! Will keep trying x


----------



## coocoohibi

Carol x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

coocoohibi said:


> Trying to put some paintings on, but not having much luck! Will keep trying x



Not sure what device you are using, but often the simplest way seems to be to go to the photo and select ‘copy’ (sometimes hidden in ‘share’ options), then just put your cursor in the forum post text box and select ‘paste’.

Might be worth a try?


----------



## coocoohibi

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not sure what device you are using, but often the simplest way seems to be to go to the photo and select ‘copy’ (sometimes hidden in ‘share’ options), then just put your cursor in the forum post text box and select ‘paste’.
> 
> Might be worth a try?


I am on an ipad third generation! Not very technically, but I wii try! Thank you x


----------



## coocoohibi

coocoohibi said:


> I am on an ipad third generation! Not very technically, but I wii try! Thank you x


I meant to say not very technically minded


----------



## Drummer

I recently had ecstatic reviews of the simple crochet beret I made for someone who was musing about the size and width it should be - the poor fellow got to try it on, take photos and enthuse about it for an hour or so before his wife tried it on and liked it too - I have had several similar reports in the past.
The 'recipe' for the beret is one which has been handed down the distaff side of my family for who knows how long and it was a staple back in the 1970s, when I added a peak and sold them to supplement my student grant.
Back when there was rationing the berets were made from darning wool, several ends of whatever could be got held together, and the ends were not even knotted together but the new one trapped under the last stitch which could be made with the very end of the one running out. When the cap was first washed it was lightly felted and the yarn, being pure wool held together.


----------

